# virtual host problem



## eXiD (7. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe da ein kleines problem 
Ich blick irgentwie nicht durch mit dem vhost einstallungen und welche shell ich nehmen muss und wi ich es machen muss um auch per ftp zugreifen kann

Meine Gruppe ist www-data und ein ordner unter /home/sites  : 

<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@glimnet.net
    DocumentRoot /home/sites/site1/
    ServerName http://www.glimnet.net
    ServerAlias chat.glimnet.net 195.24.74.55 vz103.root.lu
    ErrorLog logs/www.glimnet.net.com-error_log
    CustomLog logs/www.glimnet.net.access_log common
</VirtualHost>

kann jemand mir sagen wie ich es einstellen miss um auch per ftp zugreifen kann und soo ..
Danke


----------



## won_gak (10. Februar 2004)

Das FT-Protokoll unterstützt leider keine Header im HTTP-stil, weshalb FTP keine virtuellen Server unterstützt. Leider.


----------



## aquasonic (10. Februar 2004)

Aber das kannst du ja im FTP-Programm alles einstellen wer da wo Zugriff hat...


----------



## won_gak (10. Februar 2004)

Das sind ja Berechtigungen.
HTTP hat im Header Informationen, die da lauten: Ich will da und da hin. Dann gibt dir der Nameserver die IP. Also auf zur Adresse, Webserver sagt, ja da habe ich einen Port 80 für dich. Dein HTTP Header sagt: Ich will aber genau DIESE Seite (Virtual Host). Der Webserver sagt: achso, dann schicke ich dir nur die Daten von diesem virtuellen Server.

FTP kann das nicht. IP ist IP. Fertig. Keine virtual Hosts. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald ein neues Protokoll.


----------



## aquasonic (10. Februar 2004)

Ja ist mir schon klar ;-)


----------

